# My current Steed - I'm impressed!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

My T350 went away today to have a few minor niggles sorted out under warranty and after a bit of persuassion from a few guys on Pistonheads, also a bit of engine 'tweaking' done to it too! :roll: But in it's place I have been left this for the week (a quick phone cam pic taken when I got home tonight):










People have been banging on about performance diesel technology and i've always been a bit sceptical, but seeing as this Mondy is a the base LX TDCi model, im now convinced. It flies and has a bloody good kick to it when you stick your foot down! 

Anybody know what engine it is and the bhp specs? I think it might be a 2.0?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Think there around 128 bhp and around 230 ft/lb with 20 ft/lb 'overboost' from 75 rpm :lol: think they also do a 150 bhp dunno bout they torque tho,

nice Fezza in the background


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Kevin

The LX is a 2.0 in 90, 115 or 130 bhp form I believe. I have the 130bhp TDCi Ghia and, after 28k miles in the first year, I'd get the same thing again. A great workhorse, pretty quick and very well specced.

Paul


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

My 140bhp DSG Touran is surprisingly quick  and I get between 470& 600 miles to a tank, driving style dependent


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Good old oil burners. I miss the Golfs 310lbft torque and the very infrequent trips to the pumps :? - Not quite so much fun on a greasy roundabout though as the 2 

James

Ps - what engine tweaks are you having done on the TVR Kev ?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

hehe yes.....despite it's lardy weight, my Touran is surprisingly fast in a straight line, modern performance diesels are proper stealth, as a recent Saxo VTS found out to his chagrin. Before I bought the Touran I test drove the new model Focus Estate TDCi 140. It flew, absolutely flew. If I had 15K to spend on a new car right now there are some awesome deals to be had on the diesel front.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ahhhh... oil burners ;-) I do miss 506 ft lb, but 460bhp and Quattro make up for it ;-)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Diesels: Vile, rattly, smokey, smelly things, that can't get out of their own way. :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

We had an 02 Mondeo TDCi Zetec estate from new for 3 years. Great workhorse and never let me down. It was huge.

The one thing it taught me is that a Â£30k BMW is definitely NOT good value for money. Great car (best I have owned), but poor value compared to the Mondy which cost me Â£14k and lost only Â£2k more in 3 years than the BMW lost in 1.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> Vile, rattly, smokey, smelly things...


You should be able to get help for self loathing :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> hehe yes.....despite it's lardy weight, my Touran is surprisingly fast in a straight line, modern performance diesels are proper stealth, as a recent Saxo VTS found out to his chagrin. Before I bought the Touran I test drove the new model Focus Estate TDCi 140. It flew, absolutely flew. If I had 15K to spend on a new car right now there are some awesome deals to be had on the diesel front.


Lou has the 140bhp Golf V GT TDi and everytime I drive it, I'm left gobsmacked at how good it is 

Edited


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

nutts said:


> Lou has the 140bhp Golf IV GT TDi and everytime I drive it, I'm left gobsmacked at how good it is


Mark I didnt think they made a Golf mk4 140 bhp diesel are you sure it isnt the 130 or 150 bhp :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Lou has the 140bhp Golf IV GT TDi and everytime I drive it, I'm left gobsmacked at how good it is
> ...


 :roll: Doh... I meant the mark V


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

How about a 335d big disscussion on BmwLand at the mo


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I spoke to the dealer today and apparantly it's a 130bhp version.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> My T350 went away today to have a few minor niggles sorted out ....
> 
> 
> > Broken down already ?
> ...


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Good old oil burners. I miss the Golfs 310lbft torque and the very infrequent trips to the pumps :?James


I'm looking forward to that in the next couple of weeks or so


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > hehe yes.....despite it's lardy weight, my Touran is surprisingly fast in a straight line, modern performance diesels are proper stealth, as a recent Saxo VTS found out to his chagrin. Before I bought the Touran I test drove the new model Focus Estate TDCi 140. It flew, absolutely flew. If I had 15K to spend on a new car right now there are some awesome deals to be had on the diesel front.
> ...


Yes, all the new MK V's are 140's. Great engines. Revo offer 185 bhp and 300+ ft lbs for Â£499 on this engine: great value.

I am currently evaluating a replacement for the wife's 2 ltr Zetec Focus and if I can afford a new car, it would be the Golf every time.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> ...


I've been trying to persuade her to have it remapped, but as it's a company car, she's reluctant :roll: :roll:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Can you get a one-click for it?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Can you get a one-click for it?


Don't think so :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

nutts said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you get a one-click for it?
> ...


yes, it opens the doors :lol:


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

Does anyone know if there are issues with increasing the torqe and power of a diesel if the car has a DSG gearbox? I seem to recall there being a reliability issue with too much power through the DSG 'box.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Correct. The DSG can only cope with a set limit that isn't too much higher than the 3.2 V6 engine delivers. You have to tread carefully when tuning with a DSG box.


----------

